# كتب تأسيسة لتخصص الاتصالات



## أسد القدس (24 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أطلب منكم المساعدة في توفير كتب عن الاتصالات في هذا الموقع 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## mayora (26 أغسطس 2009)

data communication and networking for Behrouz a.forouzan on that site http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...esult&ct=result&resnum=4#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## أسد القدس (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الى أخي mayora الشكر الجزيل على هذا الرد


----------



## kreshan (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الجهود الرائع


----------



## hst2003 (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس أخوك فى هندسة الاتصالات بجامعة الازهر


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## توتوتوتوتوتو (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## samer dhnoon (6 مارس 2010)

????


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي افدتنا والله


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن شرح مع الصور كيفية عمل وربط ال bts


----------



## خليل النقيب (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله في هذا النتدى 
ونسئل الله ان ينفعنا به


----------



## صادق ناصر (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور علي الرابط مششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر
:84:


----------



## سوما سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا تكرمت ممكن رابط لكتب اتصالات منهج المملكة العربية السعودية


----------

